# Windows-Output Compressor + Hochpass



## sight011 (14. August 2009)

Hallo hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrung? 

Es geht wie im Titel beschrieben darum, dass ich das Ausgangssignal zum einen mit einem Compressor bearbeiten möchte und auch mit einem Hochpassfilter bevor ich den Ausgang auf die Anlage gebe. Hintergrund ist das ich oft Filme bis in die Nacht schaue und da ich Rücksicht auf meine Nachbarn nehemen möchte will ich das Signal ein wenig modifizieren  Da Oft Explosionen sehr viel lauter sind und sehr Basslastig ...


Wäre toll wenn jemand ne Lösung kennt


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. August 2009)

Hi,

die Lösung des Problems besteht aus 2 hochwertigen Modulen, die in den Signalweg eingeschleift werden. Zum einen das Modul "Kopf" und zum anderen das Modul "Hörer". Beide gemeinsam schaffen ein derart störungsfreies und dennoch audiophiles Hör-Erlebnis, dass einem das Herz (und der Gehörgang) aufgeht.

Im übrigen gibt es die o.g. Module auch in kleinerer Version als Plug-Ins. Die beiden heißen dann "Schmalz" und "Bohrer". 

Viel Spaß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (14. August 2009)

Da hat wohl wer nen Clown gefrühstückt 

Mein Schnurloser Kopfhörer ist leider kaputt! Also hätte ich gerne so ein kleines Programm. 


also wenn es noch jemand gibt der einen anderen "Tipp" hat, dann wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## bokay (14. August 2009)

Also ein Hochpass ist schnell gemacht (siehe Anhang).
Kompressoren/Limiter gibt es ab 100€. Softwareseitig bräuchtest du einen Vst Host dem du den Output deines Systems zuweisen kannst... (Wavelab, z.B. ab 85€) Ev. findest du ja eine freeware über  . Für Audacity soll es einen "VST enabler" geben, vielleicht bringst du es damit zusammen... (Freeware VST Kompressoren und Filter zu finden sollte kein Problem sein glaube ich...)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. August 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Da hat wohl wer nen Clown gefrühstückt



Ok ok, ich gebs ja zu, dass meine Antwort vermutlich wenig hilfreich war.
Deshalb gewissermaßen zur Belohnung hier noch ein hilfreicherer Tipp:

Hast du dich schonmal mit DirectShow Filtern beschäftigt? Mit Hilfe von z.B. GraphEdit kannst du dir eigene DirectShow Graphen bauen und somit z.B. in den herkömmlichen Signalweg auch Audioprozessor Filter einschleifen. Mit GraphEdit kannst du auch erstmal erforschen, was auf deinem System überhaupt schon so alles an Filtern verfügbar ist ... oder eben im Web neue suchen und für deine Zwecke nutzen.

Ist vielleicht erstmal nicht ganz so hopplahopp gemacht, aber sehr sehr mächtig, wenn man sich mal reingefummelt hat.

Gruß
Martin


----------

